# Key Logger Vulnerability - HP Laptops



## HanaBi (Dec 12, 2017)

For those with HP laptops there is yet another built-in key logger vulnerability, this time geared towards its Synaptics Touchpad. 

The driver itself is disabled by default and can only be activated by a registry tweak via a piece of malware or other remote virus. Once enabled a hacker may be able to detect key logging activity.

Almost 500 of their laptop models going back as far as 2012 are affected.

A patch is available via HP directly (HPSBHF03564 rev 1 - Synaptics Touchpad Driver Potential, Local Loss of Confidentiality | HP® Customer Support) or the next Windows update.



Leftover Synaptics debugger puts a keylogger on HP laptops


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 12, 2017)

Pretty astonishing to hear that someone left a back door open in all these.


----------

